# The best all around side by side



## lockaa

I'm wanting to get some opinions on which side by side is the best for all around farm use, playing , and light work. Not wanting to get all crazy with it or anything. Opinions appreciated!!!!!!!


----------



## GIGEM18

I sure like my ranger 800


----------



## RB II

In my experience, which is more on the commercial use side, the Kubota diesels are very tough long lasting machines. They aren't the fastest for sure and probably not the best in the mud, but are very reliable.


----------



## letsgofishbro

Ranger 800 or 900 all day long


----------



## Hotrod

Ranger 800 or 900. Although I wouldnt buy a 900 till they fix the reverse chain


----------



## lockaa

Thanks guys. I think it's going to be a ranger.


----------



## Lyssy

I like my ranger crew but can't figure out why my side covers on the rear keep cracking at the top by the screw that holds it in place. I've had them both replaced now one side is cracked again and haven't even put a hour on it since I've got it back. No hard riding for me either just around the neighborhood.


----------



## atcfisherman

We have a 1997 Kawasaki mule 2500 that has ungodly hours and miles on it and it's still working. But, if I was buying a new one now, it would be a Polaaris Ranger. They are very powerful, rugged, extremely smooth riding, fast and comfortable. 

The mule and kubota UTV are extreme work machines that ride rough.


----------



## meterman

i will throw this in the ring i have the jd gator 550 crew sportsman package camo roof brush bars lights alloy rims maxxmus tires ext. out the door was 13000.00 has winch mount front great setup need to look at it 4 wheel sst disc brake indepent front rear tru locker rear selectable locker front look hard at others but this had a lot 
mac


----------



## Hotrod

When you're ready for a ranger let me know. I have a friend that's the general manager for a Can Am, Polaris dealership And makes deals nobody can touch


----------



## BATWING

IMO The Polaris Ranger is hard to beat. It all depends on what your going to use it for.


----------



## Bull Fish

I prefer Polaris myself, But.... go drive them all! find one that is comfortable for you to spend all day in the seat. I have a bad back and found that my old SRA ranger is easier on my spine that my dads IRS is. Just my .02$


----------



## SaltNStickers

I sell Kubotas... Let me know if you have any questions. It all depends on what you want out of a machine.


----------



## FishBurd27

ranger is probably the best "all around" only problem for me is its a polaris. Have owned 3 in the past and all three were constantly headaches. and everyone that tags along with us each trip that has a polaris is always the first to break down. 

I'll stick with my yamaha. I'd buy a rhino if I bought a side by side. only problem with them in my opinion is the turning radius is terrible. I really don't like any of the side by sides that are out.


----------



## lockaa

Hot rod pm me his number.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE

I'm getting a Canam Maverick by the end of the year hopefully


----------



## tamucc04

We have run mules and rangers for many years. The ranger is a little smoother ride and def faster little more knee room. But I still prefer my old Kawi mule. All out workhorse that can take a beating, climb anything I put it up against and great down low power for pulling a trailer or downed trees and uprooting stumps.


----------



## FishBurd27

INTOTHEBLUE said:


> I'm getting a Canam Maverick by the end of the year hopefully


Starting at: $15,999

 GOOO!!!!  Thats sweet though!


----------



## 4Rodsfishing

I love my Kawasaki Teryx, we use at the deer lease and to have fun in the mud. But whatever you get, you will love.


----------



## lockaa

Hey lyssy ,I'm c shift cokers.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE

FishBurd27 said:


> Starting at: $15,999
> 
> GOOO!!!!  Thats sweet though!


rzr 900 xp has the same msrp as the maverick so I am not sure why everyone thinks they are more expensive. They are all expensive in my eyes. My toy garage will be complete with the Maverick :biggrin:


----------



## boom!

Love the independent suspension and the power steering in the rugged hill country!


----------



## Lyssy

lockaa said:


> Hey lyssy ,I'm c shift cokers.


10-fo!


----------



## Jallen1

I have 13.7 hours on my teryx 4 and so far it's way more than we needed in a sxs, it rides smooth and the bucket seats are like no other sxs, it handles the trails better that my friends rzr 4 and crawls in and out of whatever you put it in. I would take a hard look at one before you buy.I paid out the door with power steering and camo with 48 month warranty11,700


----------

